# MECA 2016 SQL rules have been released



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

Check out the website at www.mecacaraudio.com


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

Thanks

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/w6si9pqlsct74m9/AACD8r0uawjfh-WOXO8_tXHta?dl=0


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

That is great news! I am quite happy the rules have been released in plenty of time before the first show.


----------

